# Désinstaller Xcode 5



## free00 (22 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais désinstaller Xcode 5 mais j'ai plus
de dossier /Developper comme dans les précédentes éditions.

Je me souviens que pour Xcode 3 et 4, il fallait exécuter :
/Developer/Library/uninstall-devtools

Quelqu'un connait-il la commande pour désinstaller Xcode 5 ?


----------



## Lio70 (22 Septembre 2013)

Supprimer l'app dans le dossier Applications, et aussi:
/Users/ton_nom/Library/Developer (apres t'etre assure que tes fichiers de projets sont stockes ailleurs)

Et si tu est sur Mountain Lion, pour rendre visible ton dossier Library, taper via le terminal:
chflags nohidden ~/Library/


----------



## free00 (22 Septembre 2013)

Donc tu confirmes la disparition de /Developper ?

Il faut uniquement supprimer les fichiers/dossiers suivants :







Je suis très étonné que Xcode 5 prenne moins de 3Go sur mon disque dur.


----------

